
Ask HN: Open Source Monitoring Service - uberneo
We all monitor our servers but just wondering if anybody have setup any Open Source Monitoring Service with notification. I know newrelic is awesome but wondering if there are any open source solutions available which we can install on our servers
======
jlgaddis
Over the last several years, I've tried out pretty much all of them. For
smaller environments, the cost of most of the commercial (hosted) monitoring
systems is just too damn high. I've currently got a pretty extensive Opsview
deployment keeping an eye on everything for me but I'm about to begin setting
up Zabbix to replace it.

None of them will do everything you want, so I'm going with one that will meet
90% of my needs OOTB and will allow me to take care of the other 10% myself.

------
kelt
Have you looked at Nagios? [https://www.nagios.org/projects/nagios-
core/](https://www.nagios.org/projects/nagios-core/)

